# Satan is the cause of social anxiety.



## Kuyaz

I was thinking of making this thread for a while. Though, I know that not many of you will take this seriously due to multiple factors (bad image of Islam, non-Muslim).

I, as a Muslim, see social anxiety in a very unique way. A way which God has described for me in the glorious Qu'ran. I believe that it is Satan who causes almost every problem which we consider bad for us. For example; OCD, AP, and even S.A.D. Remember, this is what I and other Muslims think, *so if you don't agree with what I'm saying here, which you probably won't be, that is completely up to you.*

We learn from the Qu'ran that each and every one of us are born with a companion devil and a companion angel. This companion devil is not a friend, he is but a trick, he is a companion of Satan. It is this devil that I, and other Muslims believe to be the cause of many disorders.

Allah (Allah simply means "The God" in Arabic) tells us to ponder each parable verse in the Qu'ran and understand them properly and find hidden meanings within them.

Whenever God describes Satan in the Qu'ran, he always says that you will head to the wrong path (just for a temporarily amount of time in most cases). Wrong "paths" don't always have to be as bad of a thing as alcohol or adultery. The main purpose of Satan and his companions is to drive us away from God. The feeling of any form of anxiety drives us away from God. Most of us are let down by our social anxiety, we begin to think negatively and distrust and disobey God.

For example, a person with OCD is characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). Those intrusive thoughts, while sometimes by yourself, are not always by yourself, but by Satan.

A verse from the Qu'ran is as follows; "From the mischief of the Whisperer (Satan), who withdraws (after his whisper),- (The same) who whispers into the hearts of Mankind,- Among Jinns and among men." And another verse says: "From the evil of the whisperer who hides".

The word 'Jinn' means devil. The word 'whisperer' is literal in which the context of the Qu'ran describes it. These verses here tells us that Satan has the ability to whisper to us and then withdraw. That is exactly the affect of OCD; you don't think the intrusive thoughts you initiate, you initiate them because the thoughts tell you to. The main four symptoms of OCD are harm, filth, lust, and blasphemy, which are EXACTLY what Satan wants you do to do. A massive percentage of the world population suffer from OCD.

God says in the Qu'ran; "He (Satan) commands you what is harmful, sinful, and say about Allah (God) what you have no knowledge of".

*Now, the question is, does social anxiety lead you into harmful, sinful, lustful, filthy or blasphemous acts? *

Lustful, filthy? No. Harmful or sinful? Yes. Many people with social anxiety have committed suicide, which is a harmful and sinful act. You do anything to relax yourself, you may start drinking, start smoking, all of which are sinful according to the Qu'ran. The main thing you'd do to avoid feeling anxious is get away from the situation, and start thinking negatively about yourself - which in itself is a bad trait, and exactly what Satan wants to achieve.

Now, this is one of my all time favorite Qu'ranic verse; "And the evil blower of the knots". - What God means by this is, there are neurotic knots/strings all over (inside) our brain which allows us to blow air and speak. When your companion devil whispers a thought in your mind containing fear and anxiety then he at the same time directs his voice to the neural knots in your brain responsible for producing a contraction in chest muscles thus generating the emotion of fear and anxiety. It is Satan that makes you fear physical or mentally. Whenever you're in a state of anxiety, do you not feel a very heavy burden inside your brain? Don't you feel your brain starting to hurt?

Satan hides and achieves what he wants unnoticed from each and everyone of us because that is the best way to affect the human race. He wouldn't just simply show himself and tell people to listen to him and disobey God, that would definitely not work.

There is a verse in the Qu'ran where God describes Satan who is saying; *"I will mislead them, and I will create in them false desires; I will order them to slit the ears of cattle, and to deface the [fair] nature created by Allah."* Whoever, forsaking Allah, takes Satan for a friend, hath of a surety suffered a loss that is manifest. Satan makes them promises, and creates in them false desires to his followers; but Satan's promises are nothing but deception."

[17:64] "You may entice them with your voice, and mobilize all your forces and all your men against them, and share in their money and children, and promise them. Anything the devil promises is no more than an illusion.

[3:175] It is the devil's system to instill *fear into his subjects*. *Do not fear them and fear Me (God) instead*, if you are believers.

"Thus we have appointed you a middle nation, that you may be witnesses for mankind." (Quran 2:413).

As Muslims we can appreciate the perfection in the balance and limits Allah has placed in creation. If the earth was even slightly closer to the sun, everything would be burnt, and if the earth was even slightly further from the sun, it would be too cold to sustain life. But where Allah has placed it is just right for living things to grow. It is amazing when we discover the beauty, the intricacy and harmony that Allah has placed in the natural system - from cosmology to biology to physics.

"O Mankind ! Your rebellion is only against yourselves!....." (Quran 10:23). But because we have free will we can choose not to live in this perfect balance within ourselves and with the rest of creation.

To conclude, for too long the Islamic contribution to knowledge of the self and its application/ implications for positive mental health development has not been recognised or explored fully. I believe that the science of the self is the foundation of all sciences. As the Prophet (saw) said: "He who knows himself knows Allah". The word 'science' is based on the Greek word meaning 'knowledge' or 'to know'. And the simple truth is that Allah is not only the Ultimate Reality but the source of all knowledge, so take refuge from Satan from Allah and don't let Satan overrule and convince you who you think you are - because you are not who he says you are.

I will end with a few verses from the Qu'ran which go as:

[89:13] Consequently, your Lord poured upon them a whipping retribution.

[89:14] Your Lord is ever watchful.

[89:15] When the human being is tested by his Lord, through blessings and joy, he says, "My Lord is generous towards me."

[89:16] But if He tests him through reduction in provisions, he says, "My Lord is humiliating me!"

[89:17] Wrong! It is you who brought it on yourselves by not regarding the orphan.

[89:18] And not advocating charity towards the poor.

[89:19] And consuming the inheritance of helpless orphans.

[89:20] And loving the money too much.

[89:21] Indeed, when the earth is crushed, utterly crushed.

[89:22] And your Lord comes, together with the angels in row after row.

[89:23] And hell is brought near that day; on that day man will remember, but how will the remembrance then avail him?

[89:24] He will say, "Oh, I wish I prepared for my (eternal) life."

[89:25] On that day, no retribution could be worse than His retribution.

[89:26] And no confinement is as effective as His confinement.

[89:27] As for you, O content soul.

[89:28] Return to your Lord, pleased and pleasing.

[89:29] Welcome into My servants.

[89:30] Welcome into My Paradise.

It is clear to us when we view our lives from this perspective, our time here on earth is actually only a small part of our ultimate destiny.

I'd also like to point out that the Qu'ran DOES NOT say that only "good" Muslims will go to heaven. It says that ANY good soul will be judged justly by God, as he isn't unjust. This includes atheists, Christians etc..

"Honey is a remedy for every physical illness and the Qur'an is a remedy for all mental illness; therefore, I recommend to you both as remedies, the Qur'an and honey."


----------



## umieraj

While I'm not a Muslim, I believe what you're saying is still true. I believe the Devil is responsible for many things like this. There are many Biblical verses to back up both our perspectives. For example:
_
"For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline." 2 Timothy 1:7

"For you did not receive a spirit that makes you a slave again to fear, but you received the Spirit of sonship. And by Him we cry, 'Abba, Father.'" Romans 8:15_

Besides the Devil, I think some of it has to do with the Fall. With the Fall of man came sin and everything which was not of God which includes fear, sadness, etc. so I think that and the Devil all play a part in mental disorders (or at least in the irritation of them, assuming that some might be caused by physical abnormalities).

Also, thanks for sharing so many verses from the Qu'ran. I'm not all too familiar with it, but it was nice to see some actual verses being used in their correct context instead of taken out of context to fuel some sort of anti-Muslim hate.


----------



## aBucketandaMop

i'm a Muslim too, but i don't completely agree. i sound like a radical religious person here, but i kind of feel like maybe God gave it to us as a test. to see how we deal with the stress: do we turn to God or do we look for the easy and quick way out? and i think then, when we choose the easy way (smoking etc), then Satan maybe h as more to do with it.


----------



## nickcorona

This is just a cop-out so that we can blame our issues on something external, aka "Satan".
Whilst it is true, that a lot of our behaviour is caused by things external, we cannot just simply transmit the blame onto these things. The sooner you start realizing that you are responsible for your own issues, the sooner you're going to realize that they're in your control and not "Satan's". It's easy to throw blame around, but it won't get us anywhere.


----------



## Kuyaz

nickcorona said:


> This is just a cop-out so that we can blame our issues on something external, aka "Satan".
> Whilst it is true, that a lot of our behaviour is caused by things external, we cannot just simply transmit the blame onto these things. The sooner you start realizing that you are responsible for your own issues, the sooner you're going to realize that they're in your control and not "Satan's". It's easy to throw blame around, but it won't get us anywhere.


It is we who are the ones causing it cause we're accepting into the things which aren't right, but that "we" is also our so called companion devil, he is a part of us.

This is not a cop-out at all. By putting the "blame" on Satan you're also trying to fight the negative thoughts he's causing within you. So whether you look at it in an external or internal point of you, you'll still come to the same conclusion.


----------



## nickcorona

Kuyaz said:


> It is we who are the ones causing it cause we're accepting into the things which aren't right, but that "we" is also our so called companion devil, he is a part of us.
> 
> This is not a cop-out at all. By putting the "blame" on Satan you're also trying to fight the negative thoughts he's causing within you. So whether you look at it in an external or internal point of you, you'll still come to the same conclusion.


You miss the point I'm trying to make. I made it quite explicit. You are putting the blame on something other than yourself. It is a cop-out.


----------



## Dempsey

Social anxiety isn't 'evil'. Don't be dense.


----------



## Kuyaz

nickcorona said:


> You miss the point I'm trying to make. I made it quite explicit. You are putting the blame on something other than yourself. It is a cop-out.


And you missed the response I gave you. I am not putting the blame on something other than myself.


----------



## heroin

loooooooool

I'm sorry, I know as an atheist that my presence in this forum is not appreciated, but I couldn't stop laughing for a full minute after I read this. And I just thought all of you should know.


----------



## Kustamogen

LOL .........hahaha no really....LOL


----------



## King Moonracer

Hmmmm well ya i get the part where SA leads to sinful acts thats a good point. But i dont think its the devil that causes it. It could also even be a blessing in disguise sometimes, it doesnt alwayd lead to sinful acts... Unless masturbating is a sin. 

You have to consider society too. Wr live in mostly
extrovert society, so imtroverts like
us are considered strange and wrong.


----------



## Mandyy

Hahahahahahahaha. I'm sorry but I laughed so hard that my mom even came into my room and started yelling at me for being up at 2:30 am. No bull sh.it.


----------



## ValiantThor

satan does not exist. am i the only one that can see that 90% of our population suffers from a mass delusion? god, devil, heaven, and hell do not exist.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Advisory****
The Spirituality forum is not for debate, and never has been per the Guidelines. Saying whether you believe in a Heaven or Hell or not contributes nothing to this thread anyway. It should be left out. Warnings may have to be given.

We get a thought into our minds. We have to take every thought captive. If it is temptation to sin, it is from the devil. If it is a test of purpose (in life or on a journey), it is from God.

God NEVER tempts us to sin. He is the One trying to keep us from harm - "deliver us from evil".


----------



## Kuyaz

> Also, thanks for sharing so many verses from the Qu'ran. I'm not all too familiar with it, but it was nice to see some actual verses being used in their correct context instead of taken out of context to fuel some sort of anti-Muslim hate.


No problem. Glad to shine the truth of the Qu'ran on you.


----------



## Hello22

Are you for real?? Satan? 

Religion has NO effect on Social Anxiety, anyone who says so is talking crap.


----------



## Kuyaz

Hello22 said:


> Are you for real?? Satan?
> 
> Religion has NO effect on Social Anxiety, anyone who says so is talking crap.


Hm, and I can say that "you're talking crap" about not believing in said thing as well. But, I won't.

It's easy to state something.


----------



## ryobi

Thanks... Interesting post.


----------



## sberkley

I think that SA starts as introversion and then society pushes us to be social and then it turns into anxiety because of the pressure ..


----------



## Freiheit

I can see what you're saying. In a way, it makes sense to me.


----------



## Starch

umieraj said:


> While I'm not a Muslim, I believe what you're saying is still true. I believe the Devil is responsible for many things like this. There are many Biblical verses to back up both our perspectives. For example:
> _
> "For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline." 2 Timothy 1:7
> 
> "For you did not receive a spirit that makes you a slave again to fear, but you received the Spirit of sonship. And by Him we cry, 'Abba, Father.'" Romans 8:15_
> 
> Besides the Devil, I think some of it has to do with the Fall. With the Fall of man came sin and everything which was not of God which includes fear, sadness, etc. so I think that and the Devil all play a part in mental disorders (or at least in the irritation of them, assuming that some might be caused by physical abnormalities).
> 
> Also, thanks for sharing so many verses from the Qu'ran. I'm not all too familiar with it, but it was nice to see some actual verses being used in their correct context instead of taken out of context to fuel some sort of anti-Muslim hate.


Man, thats awesome. I need to dust off my bible.


----------



## scriabin221

None of that is true and it's only holding you back. There's no satan or god or whatever you use as a crutch to avoid admitting that you have control over your own problems and could solve them at any time. You really can solve them at any point in time if you work at it and stop blaming other things and stop blaming period and really find the cause of it and work to fix it, but it's not satan. Satan isn't real.


----------



## leonardess

I keep reading this as Santa is the cause of social anxiety.


----------



## Resonance

leonardess said:


> I keep reading this as Santa is the c*L*ause of social anxiety.


pun


----------



## leonardess

^ oh very good. my belly shook like a bowlful of jelly when I read that.


----------



## Lifetimer

Satan is not the cause of social anxiety, but instead it is Toxic Shame that is the root cause.


Lifetimer


----------



## percyblueraincoat

As a trainee psychotherapist, my training is grounded in science and evidence. But we are also taught not to ignore the spiritual and or religious element to personal recovery from issues. We can all have our Dawkins moments but none of us can absolutely prove the absence of gods, devils etc and subjective, individual spiritual and religious truths matter, especially in the healing process. 

I am not a Muslim. I have many friends that are and, if, as a muslim, seeing SA as some kind of devil or being caused by some kind of devil helps the healing process, great.


----------



## ready

Ignoring all of the people who are not contributing to the topic at all, I thought that in Islam Satan is meant to be a whisperer, who whispers these negative thoughts into the hearts/minds of men, but how much you listen to them, your actions, and how your mind and soul are affected by these actions is your responsibility alone. That is why i disagree with the name of this topic, feel that it is misleading, even though I feel that you agree with me.

Seriously, a lot of you have no manners. Get some class. If there's something you disagree with, ask the other guy to clarify instead of mocking him and the effort he put into this post.


----------



## Kuyaz

ready said:


> I thought that in Islam Satan is meant to be a whisperer, who whispers these negative thoughts into the hearts/minds of men, but how much you listen to them, your actions, and how your mind and soul are affected by these actions is your responsibility alone. .


That is right. By "cause" I mean what Satan urges you to do, but it is your responsibility of doing said thing. So you make the good and bad.

Obviously, most people here didn't understand that.


----------



## sherbert

"Ignoring all of the people who are not contributing to the topic at all, I thought that in Islam Satan is meant to be a whisperer, who whispers these negative thoughts into the hearts/minds of men, but how much you listen to them, your actions, and how your mind and soul are affected by these actions is your responsibility alone."

That's a pretty cool thought. I like that Satan is not personified like some evil entity, but a spirit. I also like the element of personal responsibility. It's acknowledging that everyone struggles with the temptations of everyday life, but we have the ability to choose the healthier options.


----------



## LionLungs

sberkley said:


> I think that SA starts as introversion and then society pushes us to be social and then it turns into anxiety because of the pressure ..


Damn smart comment right there. In places like Japan, introversion is valued more than extroversion, it's the loud ones who are looked down upon, not the quiet ones. In Western society being more interested in your own mental life is apparently "weird", thus said introverts get anxious because they feel like they have to act social when they just don't really want to.

I always tend to feel guilty when it's been a long time since I've "gone out". And I start to feel anxious too because I feel like I'm doing something wrong, breaking societies rules. But most of the time I just want to stay in and make music, even if the social invitation involves people I'm completely comfortable around, half the time I have to push myself to actually attend it, what with so many urges plauging my mind... to just stay in and read or compose.


----------



## OtherGlove

Oh , that Satan.


----------



## ready

sherbert said:


> "Ignoring all of the people who are not contributing to the topic at all, I thought that in Islam Satan is meant to be a whisperer, who whispers these negative thoughts into the hearts/minds of men, but how much you listen to them, your actions, and how your mind and soul are affected by these actions is your responsibility alone."
> 
> That's a pretty cool thought. I like that Satan is not personified like some evil entity, but a spirit. I also like the element of personal responsibility. It's acknowledging that everyone struggles with the temptations of everyday life, but we have the ability to choose the healthier options.


I also like that to avoid social anxiety, there are a lot of solutions, but if you look at it just from the satan perspective, you need to realize that these negative thoughts are just whispers from Satan, meant to lead you down a destructive path to nowhere. If you recognize these thoughts as evil whispers just meant to lead you astray, then you are just supposed to not give them any weight, just ignore them. The way I understand it, if you listen to them and give them weight instead of having the strength to resist them, you accept them and make them your thoughts. Thoughts then become actions. These thoughts and actions become habits and patterns of thinking. These habits become who you are. Now you have been led astray, exactly what Satan wanted, by basically, yourself, and are in the miserable state of SA.

Now, looking at the solution one more time, it is to ignore these negative thoughts and replace them with positive thoughts of God and prayers to protect you from these whispers and going down a path to your own destruction. Sounds sort of like CBT to me. It takes strength, insight, hard work, and patience to resist these thoughts and separate them from yourself.

If instead you start blaming God for what happened to you, it will lead you nowhere either, I think. Blaming yourself or anyone else, including Satan, is pointless unless it leads you to a solution. I feel like the idea that Satan was the initial cause of these whispers takes away the thought that there's something inherently wrong with you (in Islam you are born pure). All it shows is that either you were weak at the time, more susceptible bc of genes or whatever, did not understand what was happening, etc. Whats wrong with this though? You are human. We have weaknesses. We make mistakes. Everyone does. Just correct probs when you figure them out and don't take them personally. If you make a mistake, ask for forgiveness and move on. Just think that these experiences and how you react to them shape who you are. Your choices are what matter in the end.


----------



## cgj93

Sometimes I feel like I've sold my soul to the devil, but then remember Im not a religious person...but it'd make sense >: )


----------



## Anxiety75

I don't believe Satan causes social anxiety but he can exploit it.


----------



## Anxiety75

leonardess said:


> I keep reading this as Santa is the cause of social anxiety.


Just makes you wonder huh?


----------



## Cosmic

tl;dr

Seriously though, I tend not to believe in things for which I have no evidence, including Satan.


----------



## CourtneyB

nickcorona said:


> You miss the point I'm trying to make. I made it quite explicit. *You are putting the blame on something other than yourself. It is a cop-out.*


Ditto. May I add, sometimes there is no one to blame it on besides genes, or in some cases, brain damage. Many people are just born with mental issues.


----------



## Mizzjustified

I like how this forum states that it's not up for discussion but yet half of this post if people poking fun of the post or saying rude things. I also laugh because if some of you have such bad "social anxiety" I would love to see how many of you would even say the stuff you say on the internet in person. 

Anyways, anyone who has an ounce of spirituality in them whether it's Muslim or Christianity, totally would agree with this post. I am a born again Christian and I know for a fact that the devil is the cause of anything negative in the world, but we are responsible for feeding into it, and allowing it to florish into things like this. The Devil can put that first thought into our head, but then we continue to run with it instead of telling the devil he is a liar and go into constant prayer and believe that we will be truly healed. Whoever said God does this to test us is partially right. God never inflicts anything bad on us, but he will ALLOW the devil to test us so that it will learn from the experience and draw closer to God and in the end the situation will be for the glory of God. Read the book of Job for example.


----------



## ValiantThor

Cmon....satan? really now? *facepalm*


----------



## OtherGlove

Mizzjustified said:


> I am a born again Christian and I know for a fact that the devil is the cause of anything negative in the world,


You're actually saying that "the devil" is only the cause of negative thoughts in your head. Under that argument, it's still humans who bring it into the world. Isnt it really gods fault for giving you the free will to choose what to do? Isnt that really the cause, since youre saying that this is the only way the devil can be effective.

So, what are these facts you're guarding so closely? I spent 13 years in catholic school trying to find facts, and I came up with nothing.

*"I also laugh because if some of you have such bad "social anxiety" I would love to see how many of you would even say the stuff you say on the internet in person."*

That's not very christian like. Thanks for laughing at our anxiety, and tell the devil I said that, since he put the thought in your head. Well no, because you did run with it. That says more about you than it does the devil.

I hate saying "the devil". It sounds so stupid.


----------



## CourtneyB

This reminds me of something

_Tell the devil I said "hey" when you get back to where you're from..._


----------



## Justsimplyme

Interesting thread, I'm an atheist but I enjoyed reading this, your making a good point. I liked to read the verses from the Qu'ran, I never did it before.


----------



## VanDamMan

The devil made me do it


----------



## leonardess

^ sorry, I've been bored.


----------



## Sunshine009

You know what they say..."Prayer is talking to God. Spiritual warfare is talking to Satan"


as in...

Thank you God for all the times you have helped me in the past and the present and the future..

as in..

Satan, you may play on my lowered feelings this morning or my apparent possible immune system blocks or the astrological signs floating around in the outerspace or that evil-eyed person that said such and such to me to hurt me or the careless remarks of family members, but I am not going to believe your lies associated with my feelings that were induced in me, and I am going to do what I need with a good attitude and with selfcontrol and believe the word of the Lord! The Lord that is the Lord of all people. The Great Spirit as the indians say and the one the Christians look to and the one the Jews wait for and the one that the newagers think of when they think of morals. The Most High God of all Gods. You and your worldly lower gods have one power of the world and the flesh, but God is a God of spirit and that is who is free and will free me and give life to my spirit and flesh!

Satan, the Lord rebuke you and your shallow thinking based on what is seen and flesh. You are like the people who judge according to looks and clothes and personality charm. Your power and your days are numbered. Jesus, the nonreligious God, is the one who has the answer to living. Living by good faith and fighting with the fire of faith. The good fight.


----------



## OtherGlove

^^^
I dont usually post cat pics, but that sounds like something that was read at the Salem witch trials. The fire of faith?









Seemed like a special ocassion


----------



## Sunshine009

The fire of faith is that spark of life of thankfulness and hope. The joy of living well. Of loving. Of laughing.


----------



## OtherGlove

Sunshine009 said:


> .
> * The Great Spirit as the indians say and the one the Christians look to and the one the Jews wait for and the one that the newagers think of when they think of morals.*


Yeah, I get the idea...You're god is definitely not what Native Americans are referring to though. And I definitely don't need any religion to be a good person.

This is why I hate organized religion. You're right and everyone else is wrong, even though all of these religions are completely based on blind faith.


----------



## CourtneyB

OtherGlove said:


> ^^^
> I dont usually post cat pics, but that sounds like something that was read at the Salem witch trials. The fire of faith?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed like a special ocassion


:teeth that was great. priceless.


----------



## Sunshine009

OtherGlove said:


> Yeah, I get the idea...*You're god is definitely not what Native Americans are referring to though*. And I definitely don't need any religion to be a good person.
> 
> This is why I hate organized religion. You're right and everyone else is wrong, even though all of these religions are completely based on blind faith.


Well many Native Americans have said it is. I guess its how you look at it. I suppose some would say its not. I've heard many say it is.

Jesus and organized religion aren't the same I agree. Your conscience is really your guide when it comes down to it.


----------



## Sunshine009

OtherGlove said:


> ^^^
> I dont usually post cat pics, but that sounds like something that was read at the Salem witch trials. The fire of faith?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed like a special ocassion


LOL. You're thinking fire in a different way. Um no. WTF to you too.


----------



## OtherGlove

Sunshine009 said:


> Well many Native Americans have said it is. I guess its how you look at it. I suppose some would say its not. I've heard many say it is.
> 
> Jesus and organized religion aren't the same I agree. Your conscience is really your guide when it comes down to it.


Ive heard Native American say that too, but they are christian. It's kind of a defensive statement. Some wouldnt only disagree, they'd be insulted.


----------



## Sunshine009

OtherGlove said:


> Ive heard Native American say that too, but they are christian. It's kind of a defensive statement. Some wouldnt only disagree, they'd be insulted.


Well that's what I said, it depends on how you look at it.


----------



## OtherGlove

Sunshine009 said:


> LOL. You're thinking fire in a different way. Um no. WTF to you too.


WTF wasnt in reference to the "fire of faith", it was basically about everything in that middle paragraph. I know exactly what you mean, and christians have used that line to defend their actions throughout history. It's either that or feel guilty.
And according to you, our conscience is god.


----------



## OtherGlove

Sunshine009 said:


> Well that's what I said, it depends on how you look at it.


What I mean is you cant claim that its the same thing, because a convert made the statement. Not even valid.
Thats like if I converted right now, and said all those years I didnt believe in anything...well that nothing was actually God, I was mistaken.


----------



## Sunshine009

OtherGlove said:


> WTF wasnt in reference to the "fire of faith", it was basically about everything in that middle paragraph. I know exactly what you mean, and christians have used that line to defend their actions throughout history. It's either that or feel guilty.
> And according to you, our conscience is god.


WTF was in response to your unclear context as well sweetie. I believe in truth is where you find it. I believe in the words of Jesus, but I am not religious but not going to disrespect the right to be that way.

But "conscience is your guide if it isn't your God" is mainstream nonoffensive ethical thought. Psychology supports it and it is not religious. Guide or God its the same thing basically in its function.

Don't mean to offend you.


----------



## OtherGlove

Sunshine009 said:


> Guide or God its the same thing basically in its function..


Its hard to tell that you aren't religious when you talk the way you do, sweetie. Anyway, this quote was my point as well, honey. Its the equating morals with god and religion that bothers me more than anything, buttercup.


----------



## Sunshine009

OtherGlove said:


> Its hard to tell that you aren't religious when you talk the way you do, sweetie. Anyway, this quote was my point as well, honey. Its the equating morals with god and religion that bothers me more than anything, buttercup.


Okay you seem to be an atheist or something I get it.


----------



## OtherGlove

I did the whole theistic/agnostic limbo thing for a while too. I learned that it doesnt actually make you a more interesting person. 
I really didnt mean to make any enemies here, and I dont tell people what to believe. Your first post really annoyed me though. Everyhting else you said was just confusing, and I still dont get your point.
And Im actually sorry, but when you pull out the condescending terms the gloves are off.


----------



## Barf

teh devil maid me doo it! :|


----------



## Sunshine009

OtherGlove said:


> I did the whole theistic/agnostic limbo thing for a while too. I learned that it doesnt actually make you a more interesting person.
> I really didnt mean to make any enemies here, and I dont tell people what to believe. Your first post really annoyed me though. Everyhting else you said was just confusing, and I still dont get your point.
> And Im actually sorry, but when you pull out the condescending terms the gloves are off.


Do you realize I am not religious? I quote the Bible because it makes sense but there is wisdom everywhere too.

No, being agnostic or theistic doesn't make you a better or more interesting person just for that label. You are what you are.


----------



## Kuyaz

Justsimplyme said:


> Interesting thread, I'm an atheist but I enjoyed reading this, your making a good point. I liked to read the verses from the Qu'ran, I never did it before.


I'm glad.


----------



## room101

Life would probably be much simpler if I could pin it all on the devil.


----------



## princessdarkness

I am an ex muslim.I blame god.He is the reason of my ****ed up life.Hell is here for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^for a second i read your name as prince of darkness and though Satan himself came to post in this thread.


----------



## cgj93

funniest thread title ever


----------



## Neptunus

Logan X said:


> ^for a second i read your name as prince of darkness and though Satan himself came to post in this thread.


Me too! :lol


----------



## Implicate

I...couldn't....stop...posting this link.


----------



## laura024

As some others have pointed out, social anxiety is caused by environmental and potentially genetic factors. These hold more weight than a religious text with no actual evidence imo.


----------



## disappearingvapor

sberkley said:


> I think that SA starts as introversion and then society pushes us to be social and then it turns into anxiety because of the pressure ..


I think you are at least 100% right. Being an introvert is not wrong or bad it is the way God wired us. Trying to force an introvert to react like and , in essence become or appear to be an extrovert may seem to work (at least to the outside world) for a while, but just as if you were to force a square piece of glass into a round frame, eventually it breaks from the pressure. (resulting in an unhealthy mental state) I would rather use my knowledge about the introvert mind to teach people to appreciate the differences we bring into the world and realize that instead of requiring us to fit into their worldview/ society why not visit our world sometimes and broaden their viewpoints and perhaps learn a thing or two from us- if nothing else, learn patience and appreciation for people who are 'different', doing so could only serve to make them a better person.


----------



## seahero

I agree quite a bit with the original post. I think it is true that the devil will do all he can to tempt us to be introverted and selfish, in order to stop us from reaching out to others. And in this process we end up hurting ourselves and giving up hope, which is exactly what Satan wants. I definitely don't deny that environmental and genetic factors contribute to SA, among other things, and that medicines and counseling can help us to improve, and if our anxiety is bad enough, I think we should get counseling or something, because they can be a way God has prepared for us to conquer SA. But, I believe the ultimate resource for us in conquering SA is to turn to God and to try to forget ourselves and serve others (which is a huge part of my religion, Mormonism). Science can help us, but there is so much that science can't do for us that God can. Science's power, although it increases every day, is limited, and there are many things science will never be able to prove or do, at least without the help of Him who created all things.

I also think that God creates all of us with unique weaknesses (otherwise, wouldn't we be immortal?) And some are just weaker than others in different aspects of life. One scripture in the Book of Mormon (Mormon scripture) says, 

27 "And if men come unto me I will show unto them their weakness. I give unto men weakness that they may be humble; and my grace is sufficient for all men that humble themselves before me; for if they humble themselves before me, and have faith in me, then will I make weak things become strong unto them."

-Ether 12:27

God gives us the weaknesses to help us be humble and become stronger through him. Satan wants to make our weaknesses worse, so that we can't progress spiritually.
Anyway, that is some Mormon perspective on the topic. I hope it is respectfully received.

And a scripture from the Bible that I think relates to this is in 1 Corinthians 10:13, which states:

13 "There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it."

So, no temptation can be too much for us to resist. God always makes a way to escape, but it is ultimately up to us to make the decision. The devil can't force us to do anything bad. And God won't force us to do anything good. It is up to us.

Anyway, this is an interesting topic. I've read a few things from the Qu'ran in a comparative religion class I took a while back and I can't deny that it's inspired text. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ojee

*God*

"The fact is that far more crime and child abuse has been committed in the name of God, Jesus, and Mohammed than has ever been committed in the name of Satan. Many people don't like that statement, but few can argue with it." -Kenneth V. Lanning

Maybe your blaming the wrong person for your ill health.


----------



## pinkcupcake

Sin is the reason there are hardships in the world, and Satan does do whatever he can in our minds to make us miserable.


----------



## seahero

Ojee said:


> "The fact is that far more crime and child abuse has been committed in the name of God, Jesus, and Mohammed than has ever been committed in the name of Satan. Many people don't like that statement, but few can argue with it." -Kenneth V. Lanning
> 
> Maybe your blaming the wrong person for your ill health.


I could argue with it, but since this forum isn't for debate . . .


----------



## VanDamMan

Ojee said:


> "The fact is that far more crime and child abuse has been committed in the name of God, Jesus, and Mohammed than has ever been committed in the name of Satan. Many people don't like that statement, but few can argue with it." -Kenneth V. Lanning
> 
> Maybe your blaming the wrong person for your ill health.


Its hard to ignore that statement.


----------



## Kuyaz

Ojee said:


> "The fact is that far more crime and child abuse has been committed in the name of God, Jesus, and Mohammed than has ever been committed in the name of Satan. Many people don't like that statement, but few can argue with it." -Kenneth V. Lanning
> 
> Maybe your blaming the wrong person for your ill health.


Wait, what? Religion isn't the cause of anything, humans primarily are. Atheists like Stalin, Chao, Hitler and Pol Pot have committed man-slaughter and they didn't believe in God.


----------



## Spindrift

Kuyaz said:


> Wait, what? Religion isn't the cause of anything, humans primarily are. Atheists like Stalin, Chao, Hitler and Pol Pot have committed man-slaughter and they didn't believe in God.


----------



## seahero

Kuyaz said:


> Wait, what? Religion isn't the cause of anything, humans primarily are. Atheists like Stalin, Chao, Hitler and Pol Pot have committed man-slaughter and they didn't believe in God.


And in addition, I think that people who commit crime or abuse a child and say they do it "in the name of God" are actually under the influence of Satan. When they say they do it in the name of God, I believe that is blasphemy and is the sort of thing that God condemns . . . and the sort of thing that Satan wants, since it makes God look like the bad guy. Satan usually prefers to be invisible, meaning that he tries to convince people he doesn't actually exist, thus eventually convincing them that God doesn't exist either. That's one reason he's so good at what he does. I'm sure that anyone who is really diligent to obey God and know His commandments would never abuse a child or commit other serious crimes.


----------



## Ojee

NM


----------



## virtue134

i want prove satan did it.


----------



## Meli24R

Why would this god even create satan? Isn't this god supposed to be all powerful and knowing? So he would've known that satan would wreak havoc on the world when he created him.

If I believed in a diety, I'd blame it for my sa and I would blame it for all other mental disorders/illnesses and physical illnesses that exist. If it truly created and knows everything than it would be responsible for everything..the good and the bad.


----------



## Tamiele

Although I am of a different faith - I agree with the OP. God wants us to love our neighbors and to build strong families. Satan throws anything he can into that mix to prevent these relationships from becoming as strong as they could be. No doubt SAD and a myriad of other crippling fears are all his tools. Interesting thoughts and thank you for sharing!!


----------



## VanDamMan

Everyone knows God and Satan are both women.


----------



## millenniumman75

Satan sends thoughts in - what we do with them makes all the difference.

If it is a test for our PURPOSE, it IS from God.
If it is a test to SIN, it IS NOT from God.

God does not tell us to do bad things or to be fearful (a kind of idolatry).


----------



## Kuyaz

VanDamMan said:


> Everyone knows God and Satan are both women.


God is neither a man or women. We can't comprehend what 'he' is with out the limited knowledge we have.


----------



## CourtneyB

Kuyaz said:


> God is neither a man or women. We can't comprehend what 'he' is with out the limited knowledge we have.


You mean _with_ "the limited knowledge" we possess.


----------



## acoc100

aBucketandaMop said:


> i'm a Muslim too, but i don't completely agree. i sound like a radical religious person here, but i kind of feel like maybe God gave it to us as a test. to see how we deal with the stress: do we turn to God or do we look for the easy and quick way out? and i think then, when we choose the easy way (smoking etc), then Satan maybe h as more to do with it.


i like your slant on sa and im not muslim


----------



## Titanic Explorer

heroin said:


> loooooooool
> 
> I'm sorry, I know as an atheist that my presence in this forum is not appreciated, but I couldn't stop laughing for a full minute after I read this. And I just thought all of you should know.


I'm with you- I'm an athiest, and see all religions as crackpot cults- Many of them do nothing more than preach superstition, ignorance, self loathing, bigotry and homophobia. The world would be better off without religion.
My advice to anyone with any kind of social anxiety is drop the religious cult, and try to live the life you have here and now. I don't care if people pray to gods, but I take exception if they say I have to pray to their god(s)


----------



## Kuyaz

Titanic Explorer said:


> I'm with you- I'm an athiest, and see all religions as crackpot cults- Many of them do nothing more than preach superstition, ignorance, self loathing, bigotry and homophobia. The world would be better off without religion.
> My advice to anyone with any kind of social anxiety is drop the religious cult, and try to live the life you have here and now. I don't care if people pray to gods, but I take exception if they say I have to pray to their god(s)


No thanks. Please don't give other people advices of something you yourself aren't sure about. Us religious folks are living the life we have here and now, and we will be living the life we have afterwards as well.


----------



## Amocholes

*This area is for support - not debate.*


----------

